# Drop down bed curtain



## Walshy1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi all
Any body had to change the curtain that s attached to the bed frame and van .I can see that it clips in all the way round the perimeter but it looks like the fabric won,t detach from the plastic insert.My got damaged when gas strut leaked fluid .Sorry ,van type hymer 644(2000)

Thanks


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

The top of the curtain is attached to plastic which slides in a track.

We have had ours out for cleaning, its not easy to get back but it does go.

Regards.


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

*curtain*

Took ours off for washing and washed it with the track on as it is sewn in.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Renewed the curtain in our 2001 644 a couple of years ago. Took old curtain out completely and unpicked stitching from plastic runner. The curtain is made up from 4 seperate panels that are sewn together. Unpick stitching on these so you end up with 4 individual panels which you can then use as templates for new curtain. Cut out new panels and stitch together. Stitch the curtain back onto the plastic runner. This bit was tricky but eventually managed it using a zipper tool on the sewing machine. If you are careful you can actually do it with no presser foot on the sewing machine but do go slowly!!!! Don't forget to put short runners back on the bottom of the curtain.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You've probably already sorted it but just in case....
The top of the curtain is held in a plastic channel that grips a plastic rail sewn into the curtain itself.
If you insert a wide bladed screwdriver into one end of the plastic rail and twist it and at the same time pull the curtain it will pull out of the rail, then just pull gently all the way round and the curtain will be off.
I have just done this with mine in order to wash it (leaving the rail attached to the curtain).
When reinstalling start at one end and apply pressure all the way round ensuring that the rail engages correctly (this takes quite a while and requires firm pressure).
Rgds Mel.


----------



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

*Bed Curtain*

if this helps then ok, we remove as part of reupholster. The upholsterer removed from curtain the sewn in Circular seal and re-attach to new curtain we then re-attached simply push seal into channel on inside wall of cab the using self tappers and washers clamp bottom edge under mattress through into plywood based in drop down bed. Ours is 1996 B584. Upholsterer was Caravan Upholstery Ltd at Westhoughton dealt with MD Bob Rigby, very helpful hands on guy years od experience would recommend without question.


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

I know this is an old post, but hoping for some advice. I've just removed the valance/festoon/curtain (no idea what to call it) that surrounds the bed to wash it. It's _very_ dirty, and we've never been brave enough to take it out, fearing we wouldn't get it back in.

How did you wash it - can you stuff the whole lot inc. the clastic track in to a machine and use 40 deg and a gentle wash - what happens to the track?

Might surprise the Mrs by having it done before she get's home from work!


----------

